# power outlet and switch standard heights



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

i can't find it anywhere in my book - what are the standard heights for power outlets and switches above the floor, measured to the bottom of the receptacle ?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

The only place you will find anything is in the ADA requirements, which is irrelevant in the average home. Other than that there are NO set heights.

In new construction I use 48" TTT (top the top) of switches, kitchen & garage receptacles.
16" TTT of standard receptacles.
42"-44" TTT of bathroom GFI receptacles.
24" for a gas range receptacle.
30"-36" for washer/dryer receptacles (this is due to newer "European" design machines).

I use TTT because I hate having to bend down to line up the mark with the bottom of the box. This makes for a very inaccurate box placement. 

On commercial jobs I follow the spec, which is typically to the center.

On existing jobs or renovations I simply match the other boxes on site.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

as petey was saying, there are no "standards" unless you consider the hammer handle that a lot of resi electrician seem to use to set recep height.

On the job I am currently, the light switches are 42 inches to center. Receps are 24 inches to center. I have worked jobs with the receps as low as 6 inches to center (what a pain trimming those were).

As long as you are consistant with your dimensions, most folks will nevre notice or care. If you are asked, you can make up whatever story or reasoning you want to tell them.


----------



## BigJimmy (Jun 30, 2006)

As Nap says, many people set the receptacle heights using their hammer handle as reference.


----------

